# Omega F300 Lobster Bracelet Wanted



## willholmania (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello all

I have an F300 Seamaster Lobster but I need the correct bracelet for it (mine has the two parts that attach to the case but the rest of the bracelet is wrong.

Apparently these are hard to find. Are there any options? Does anyone make replica bracelets?

I have a pic of this on Flickr but this board won't let me include it for some reason!

Cheers

Will.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

willholmania said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have an F300 Seamaster Lobster but I need the correct bracelet for it (mine has the two parts that attach to the case but the rest of the bracelet is wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi I've got a Speedsonic version of the lobster. Best looking watch Omega ever made (but I'm clearly biased).

There aren't any replica bracelets I'm afraid. Used versions sometimes turn up on ebay but the last ones I saw went for around Â£400-Â£450.

If yours doesn't have the original lobster bracelet, it may be that it never did. Omega made two versions. One version had the full interlocking lobster bracelet the other had a strap. On those ones, the first two links by the watch head are 'lobster' as is the clasp, but the bit in between was supposed to be a strap.

Sounds like yours may have had the strap replaced with a standard omega bracelet.

I've seen pics of the strap version, and it looks good to me. Might be worth just converting it back to a strap for now?


----------



## willholmania (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for that - I didn't realise they came with a strap. That explains why mine has the first two segments of the lobster style bracelet. I'll have to check out some pictures. And keep hunting.

W.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of the Speedsonic version with a strap.

It's clipped from an original advert that was reproduced in the Omegamania Auction Catalogue a while back...










The image isn't great, but gives you an idea of what it look liked originally (and proof that they had a strap version).


----------



## willholmania (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pic - I've Googled it and not come up with anything. Any chance you could e-mail me a high res version of it?

Thanks

W


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

JonW had one on a strap. The bracelet is NLA from Omega, but you might able to fine one is you are very lucky.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

willholmania said:


> Thanks for the pic - I've Googled it and not come up with anything. Any chance you could e-mail me a high res version of it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> W


That's the best image I've got, I'm afraid. It's clipped from a pdf of the Omegamania catalogue. All the images in it are blurry though.

It's the bottom part of an old black & white advert for the Speedmaster range, entitled "how can a man in a $27,000 suit settle for a $235 watch".

I don't have an original of that advert though, sorry.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Pic of the inside of the case to bracelet links/endpeices.

The original spring bars are quite substantial and have pointed ends, it would not be overly difficult to modify a suitable strap to look right on one of these.

The original straps may be even harder to find than the bracelet, the only 2 I have seen were somewhat deteriorated.

They had padded rectangle segments, almost to mimic barlinks on a bracelet, and due to this design are weak at the dips.

I am sure either Tom or Jon would have a pic.

K


----------



## willholmania (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Perhaps I'll enlist in Jewelry making evening classes and knock one up myself!

W


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

If you google omega lobster on images there are some good photos of one for sale on another forum - it gives you ideas for a strap.


----------

